# ICD-9 code for Fractured testicle



## skaur (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello,
My doctor performed a scrotal exploration and repair of Bilateral fractured testicles, I was going to use CPT 54670 with the bilateral modifier.  The question is that I can't find an ICD-9 code for fractured testicles (a traumatic disruption of the tunica albuginea of both testes from blunt trauma).  Any ideas on the ICD-9 code?

Thanks


----------



## ardys66 (Jun 12, 2012)

What about 926.0 (external injury) or 867.6 (internal injury)


----------



## skaur (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, and yes I was able to locate 926.0 for crushing of external genital also. Actually this patient genital area was hit by baseball...
Thanks for your help....


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 11, 2012)

Did you find an ICD-9 code for this case?  Did you look at 959.1_?


----------

